# tocayo



## Miguelillo 87

Helle everybody; I have a question; How can I use the tranlation of tocayo in english? 

The WR dictionary states: Tocayo/a= Namesake

So if I write a sentence, it'll be like that:

Hey why don't you tell to your namesake to come Gaby?

Oye, ¿Porqué no le dices a tu tocaya si viene? Gaby


----------



## Miguel Antonio

Miguelillo 87 said:


> Hey why don't you tell to your namesake to come Gaby?


A mí así me sirve, tocayo 
A ver qué opinan otros.

PD: Fénix lo aclara todo más abajo, por lo visto, andaba yo un poco despistado por no decir equivocado 
¡Fracias, Fénix!


----------



## Gato_Gordo

Así es, sólo que ten en cuenta que en inglés el hecho de ser tocayos no es tan importante o interesante como en español.

Así que suena extraño que te refieras a alguien como tu namesake a menos que sea relevante para el caso, como la primera vez que lo  presentas a un tercero.

Definitivamente no saludaría a nadie en la calle gritándole, *Hey namesake!* ^_^


----------



## aztlaniano

Miguel Antonio said:


> A mí así me sirve, tocayo
> A ver qué opinan otros.


Concuerdo.


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Gato_Gordo said:


> Así es, sólo que ten en cuenta que en inglés el hecho de ser tocayos no es tan importante o interesante como en español.
> 
> Así que suena extraño que te refieras a alguien como tu namesake a menos que sea relevante para el caso, como la primera vez que lo presentas a un tercero.
> 
> Definitivamente no saludaría a nadie en la calle gritándole, *Hey namesake!* ^_^


 
 De acuerdo!!

Es que la situación es esta: Hay dos Gabrielas en la oficina entonces yo le escribo a una (con copia a varios compañeros) Creo que si queremos ir, Gaby le tienes que decir a tu tocaya si nos deja.  Entonces sería así:

I think if We wanna go, Gaby has to tell your namesake if she let us go. 

¿Están de acuerdo?


----------



## Gato_Gordo

De acuerdo ^_^


----------



## jinti

Gato_Gordo said:


> Así es, sólo que ten en cuenta que en inglés el hecho de ser tocayos no es tan importante o interesante como en español.
> 
> Así que suena extraño que te refieras a alguien como tu namesake a menos que sea relevante para el caso, como la primera vez que lo presentas a un tercero.


 Totalmente de acuerdo.  



Miguelillo 87 said:


> Es que la situación es esta: Hay dos Gabrielas en la oficina entonces yo le escribo a una (con copia a varios compañeros) Creo que si queremos ir, Gaby le tienes que decir a tu tocaya si nos deja. Entonces sería así:
> 
> I think if We wanna go, Gaby has to tell your namesake if she let us go.


 Yo diría _the other Gaby _en vez de _namesake_.

I think if we want to go, Gaby has to tell the other Gaby if she'll let us.


----------



## Metztli

Miguelillo 87 said:


> Creo que si queremos ir, Gaby le tienes que decir a tu tocaya si nos deja. Entonces sería así:
> 
> I think if We wanna go, Gaby has to tell your namesake if she let us go.


Yo lo diría así:

If we want to go, I think Gaby has to ask her namesake if she'd let us.

Saludos!


----------



## Alisterio

jinti said:


> Yo diría _the other Gaby _en vez de _namesake_.
> 
> I think if we want to go, Gaby has to tell the other Gaby if she'll let us.


Estoy totalmente de acuerdo con jinti. La palabra "namesake", aunque es la traducción más directa de "tocayo", suena un poco anticuada y formal en inglés y no lo usarías normalmente para referirte a un compañero de trabajo.


----------



## fenixpollo

Para mí, "namesake" solamente se refiere a una sola persona en este mundo: la persona para la cual te pusieron tu nombre. No sé si me explico...

I have my name for the sake of my grandfather (es por mi abuelo que tengo mi nombre). My grandfather is my namesake. 
Mi abuelo se llama Juan, y por eso me llamaron Juan. Mi abuelo es mi _namesake_.
Mi amigo se llama Juan. Mi amigo no es mi _namesake_, porque es pura casualidad que tengamos el mismo nombre.

En mi opinión, no hay término equivalente en inglés para _tocayo_., cuando "tocayo" se refiere a cualquier persona que tiene el mismo nombre que yo.  No lo usaría en el contexto de compañeros de trabajo. Para ese contexto, jinti tiene una buena idea. Tengo otras:

If we want to go, Gaby has to ask the other Gaby if she'll let us.
If we want to go, Gaby One has to ask Gaby Two if she'll let us.
If we want to go, Gaby R. has to ask Gaby B. if she'll let us.


----------



## Metztli

fenixpollo said:


> No lo usaría en el contexto de compañeros de trabajo.
> If we want to go, Gaby has to ask the other Gaby if she'll let us.
> If we want to go, Gaby One has to ask Gaby Two if she'll let us.
> If we want to go, Gaby R. has to ask Gaby B. if she'll let us.





> suena un poco anticuada y formal en inglés y no lo usarías normalmente para referirte a un compañero de trabajo.


Si, tienen toda la razón, mas vale utilizar Gaby como en sus ejemplos para que se entienda.


----------



## Miguel Antonio

Ayer por la noche pusieron en Televisión Española (canal 2) la película "W", de Oliver Stone, dedicada al que a estas horas es ya ex presidente George W. Bush.
No la vi entera, porque era tarde, pero en dos ocasiones al menos (una escena hacia el principio, en el despacho Oval, otra más adelante, en un paraje al aire libre, creo que su rancho de Texas), el personaje que interpretaba al interfecto se dirigió a otras personas también llamadas_ George_ como "*tocayo*". Dado que la película estaba doblada, me ha entrado curiosidad por saber qué dice en la versión original, pues quizás nos aclararía la duda que se plantea en este hilo. Estoy casi seguro de que no los invocaba diciendo _"namesake"._
¿Alguien la ha visto en V.O. y sabría responder a esta duda?

Saludos

MA


----------



## Alisterio

Desafortunadamente no he visto la película, pero tienes razón, sería muy interesante saber cuál era el diálogo original. ¿Alguien sabe si se puede buscar los guiones completos de películas online?


----------



## Jocaribbean

Alisterio said:


> Estoy totalmente de acuerdo con jinti. La palabra "namesake", aunque es la traducción más directa de "tocayo", suena un poco anticuada y formal en inglés y no lo usarías normalmente para referirte a un compañero de trabajo.


De acuerdo tambien; yo uso "the other Gaby" ene ste caso. "Namesake" es mas usado en narrativa: "Gaby went with another girl to the party. They were namesake."


----------



## patdm99

In English "Namesake" NEVER refers to people who have the same name as you. It only refers to the person for whom you were name. For example, my name is Patrick. I was named after my Great-Grandfather; he is my namesake. My sister Julianna is named after my father's grandmother, Julianna. My brother is named after my father. 

I would never call anyone else named Patrick my "namesake", never. 

---
Namesake solo refiere a la persona para quien te daron el nombre. Exemplo, tu abuelo es Patrick, y tus padres quieren honrar su memoria por darte el mismo nombre de Patrick. Nunca diria yo "namesake" a otros Patricks.


----------



## Alisterio

Maybe this is a difference in American / British English; I was surprised by fenixpollo's post (#10), which expressed pretty much the same opinion. The online Oxford English Dictionary definition is "a person or thing that has the same name as another". So, if my name is Ricardo, anyone else named Ricardo is my namesake, not just my father Ricardo, whom I am named after.


----------



## wildan1

patdm99 said:


> *I was named after my Great-Grandfather*; he is my namesake.


This is the common expression in English to describe a " tocayo " relationship. The term _namesake_ is uncommon in conversation; when you do see it used it is usually in a document or formal type of narrative or speech.

In my case I could say, _My middle name is Patrick; I was named after my great uncle. _

I wouldn't ever think to say in a conversation, "my great uncle is my namesake." (Maybe someone might choose to say that about my name in a speech at my funeral. )


----------



## Cerros de Úbeda

Miguelillo 87 said:


> Hey, why don't you tell *to* your namesake to come, Gaby?
> 
> Oye, ¿*Por qué* no le dices a tu tocaya si viene, Gaby?



'Tocayo' is just someone who has the same name as you - it is not the person you got your name from, or after whom you are named.

That's why friends can greet each other in the street;

'¡Hombre, tocayo...!, ¿Cómo te va....?'
(Said Juan to his friend, Juan)
- Hi, nickname...! How are you doing...?'


----------



## Aguas Claras

Cerros de Úbeda said:


> 'Tocayo' is just someone who has the same name as you - it is not the person you got your name from, or after whom you are named.


I don't think it's the person you get your name from. I think it's the person who receives the name in honour of someone. I checked in Google and Wikepedia, for example, says: "A namesake is a person, geographic location, building or other entity named after another entity that first had the name, which is the eponym. It is normally the entity that's the later 'recipient' of the name, rather than the 'giver'. "


----------



## Cerros de Úbeda

Ok, but note that I was referring to the term in Spanish...

According to what you're saying, 'tocayo' in Spanish and 'nickname' in English would only match in part. They wouldn't be a complete equivalence.


*(*) DLE
- Tocayo*
1. m. y f. Respecto de una persona, otra que tiene su mismo nombre.


----------



## Aguas Claras

Sorry, I was talking about the English word "namesake", which was implicitly what the second part of the phrase I quoted referred to. "Tocayo" just means someone with the same name (as you rightly say). I don't think even the concept of "tocayo" exists in English as such.


----------



## Ballenero

Entonces,

_Namesake_ - Homónimo


----------



## Aguas Claras

Creo que no. Creo que "homónimo" sólo se refiere a que dos nombres coinciden. No establece ningún otro vínculo (igual que "tocayo"). Sin embargo, si yo me llamo Mónica y mi nieta se llama Mónica *por mí* (tiene que ser intencionado), mi nieta es mi "namesake".


----------



## jilar

Miguel Antonio said:


> Ayer por la noche pusieron en Televisión Española (canal 2) la película "W", de Oliver Stone, dedicada al que a estas horas es ya ex presidente George W. Bush.
> No la vi entera, porque era tarde, pero en dos ocasiones al menos (una escena hacia el principio, en el despacho Oval, otra más adelante, en un paraje al aire libre, creo que su rancho de Texas), el personaje que interpretaba al interfecto se dirigió a otras personas también llamadas_ George_ como "*tocayo*". Dado que la película estaba doblada, me ha entrado curiosidad por saber qué dice en la versión original, pues quizás nos aclararía la duda que se plantea en este hilo. Estoy casi seguro de que no los invocaba diciendo _"namesake"._
> ¿Alguien la ha visto en V.O. y sabría responder a esta duda?


Según este texto deduzco que le llama "brother George"
W. Script - transcript from the screenplay and/or the George W. Bush movie by Oliver Stone

Primero le pide la opinión a Rummsfeld, al cual trata de Rummy:
_What do you think, Rummy_?

Y luego le pregunta a un tal George:
_Brother George?_

_Think?
- Mm-hm._

_Well, actually there's about
80,000 of them, sir. Terrorists._

Concretamente "brother George" aparece 4 veces en el diálogo.


----------



## jilar

Entiendo que ese uso en inglés, tratarlo de hermano (aunque no lo es realmente, ni tampoco se trata de un monje) se hace por compartir el nombre y verse así como "hermanos de nombre". De ahí traducirlo como tocayo, claro.

¿Confirma algún nativo, concretamente en EE.UU., este uso de " brother X", o "sister X" para tocaya, imagino?


----------



## Ballenero

Aguas Claras said:


> Creo que no. Creo que "homónimo" sólo se refiere a que dos nombres coinciden. No establece ningún otro vínculo (igual que "tocayo"). Sin embargo, si yo me llamo Mónica y mi nieta se llama Mónica *por mí* (tiene que ser intencionado), mi nieta es mi "namesake".


Veo que no has leído la definición de "homónimo".


----------



## LVRBC

There is no true equivalent in English for tocayo.  Namesake only applies when one person is named in honor of the other, most often a relative.  In my elementary school classrooms, there were always 2 girls named Susan, 2 named Diane, 2 boys named Peter, 2 named David, etc.  No linguistic recognition of this relationship was made other than to distinguish Diane C., Diane W. and so on.  (You can tell my age by the names.  A generation later it would have been Jennifer and Jason, then Dylan and Amber, now Emma and Noah. Life moves on.)


----------



## fenixpollo

jilar said:


> ¿Confirma algún nativo, concretamente en EE.UU., este uso de " brother X", o "sister X" para tocaya, imagino?


No, nunca lo he escuchado. Lo de "brother" en ese contexto lo tomo como "hermano" en el sentido del cristianismo: para llamar a otro cristiano, su hermano en la fé.

Me uno otra vez a los que dicen que *no hay traducción de tocayo al inglés*.


----------



## jilar

Entiendo.

Yo leo esto y deduzco que tocayo=namesake.

*Definition of namesake

: *one that has the same name as another
especially *: *one who is named after another or for whom another is named

Definition of NAMESAKE

Además de ver tal equivalencia en otros diccionarios.

Quizá el uso especial, referido para familiares donde uno toma el nombre de otro, os haga pensar que sólo sirve para ese caso y no para cualquier persona.


----------



## gengo

The gist of this thread seems to be that in BrEn, tocayo and namesake seem to map well, but in AmEn, there is almost no overlap between namesake and tocayo.  As others have said above, in AmEn we almost never use the word namesake, and only do so to refer to the intentional naming of someone in honor of another person, usually a relative.

In Japanese we have a word that matches tocayo (it literally means "same name"), but it is only today that I have learned that some forms of English (BrEn, at least) use namesake in this meaning.


----------



## jilar

LVRBC said:


> Namesake only applies when one person is named in honor of the other, most often a relative.


A ver, pongamos la siguiente situación, nada rara:

Un hombre se llama John(1), su abuelo ya era John(0). El hijo de (1) también recibe ese nombre, John(2), e igualmente su nieto, John(3).

Tenemos, en español, 4 tocayos (igual que lo son de cualquier otra persona con ese nombre), según vosotros decís sólo hablaríamos de "namesake" si supiéramos de quién recibe el nombre cada cual.
En esa saga familiar con tantos John habría que remontarse al primer John en la familia, el (0). Pero ¿cómo saber si uno recibe el nombre no por (0), sino por otro de ellos?
Ejemplo: Si John (1) recibiera Michael de nombre, entonces John(3) también sería Michael.


----------



## gengo

jilar said:


> Un hombre se llama John(1), su abuelo ya era John(0). El hijo de (1) también recibe ese nombre, John(2), e igualmente su nieto, John(3).
> 
> Tenemos, en español, 4 tocayos...


And in English, we have three namesakes:  1, 2, and 3.



> En esa saga familiar con tantos John habría que remontarse al primer John en la familia, el (0). Pero ¿cómo saber si uno recibe el nombre no por (0), sino por otro de ellos?


No se sabe, sin explicarse.  Se dice que 1 is the namesake of 0, 2 is the namesake of 1 (and, by default, of 0), and 3 is a namesake, but we don't know specifically of whom (could be 0, 1, or 2, or two of those, or all three).


----------



## Ballenero

Si yo me llamara igual que mi padre o mi abuelo, no se me ocurriría llamarles "tocayo". Eso lo reservo para los amigos.


----------



## Hispanologist

And in American English (and I believe in Great Britain), when it's grandfather-father-son, it goes:  John, John Junior (Jr.), John the third.  Also emilypost.com tells us:

"When a man is named after his father who is a “Jr.,” he is called “the *third*,” once written with either the numeric 3rd or the Roman numeral III, but now the latter is used almost exclusively. A man named after his grandfather, uncle, or cousin uses the suffix *II*, “the *second*.”"

But I'm sure that not everyone follows the rules.


----------



## Aguas Claras

Ballenero said:


> Veo que no has leído la definición de "homónimo".



Perdón! Fue la primera cosa que hice. El RAE da dos acepciones, de las cuales, la nos interesa es ésta: 
1. adj. Dicho de una persona o de una cosa: Que, con respecto de otra, tiene el mismo nombre.

A mi entender, esto quiere decir que dos personas o cosas que tienen el mismo nombre son homónimos. No veo que tenga que haber otro vínculo entre ellas. Sin embargo, según las definiciones que he visto de "namesake", sí tiene que haber un vínculo: que una persona ha recibido su nombre porque la otra persona la tiene. Así que no entiendo el motivo de tu comentario.


----------



## Aguas Claras

gengo said:


> The gist of this thread seems to be that in BrEn, tocayo and namesake seem to map well, but in AmEn, there is almost no overlap between namesake and tocayo.  As others have said above, in AmEn we almost never use the word namesake, and only do so to refer to the intentional naming of someone in honor of another person, usually a relative.
> 
> In Japanese we have a word that matches tocayo (it literally means "same name"), but it is only today that I have learned that some forms of English (BrEn, at least) use namesake in this meaning.



Well, maybe the meaning has changed in BrEn over recent years, but I am British (from the north of England) and I only understand "namesake" to refer to someone who has received their name in honour of another person. I would never understand it as equivalent to "tocayo".


----------

